# Saggy Pants



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

*72% of the voters want the ordinance, 1 judge doesn't. Judge wins, what else is new. I am one of the 72%ers that don't care to see a person's underwear because their pants are down below their ass cracks. Us 72%ers are such bigots huh???*

RIVIERA BEACH - Drop that ordinance -- and your pants if you consider it fashionable, Palm Beach County *Judge* Laura Johnson ruled Wednesday.

The judge *overturned* Riviera Beach's saggy pants ordinance, which had prohibited anyone from wearing pants below the waist exposing skin or underwear.

A referendum endorsing the ban was supported by *72 percent* of city *voters* in March 2008. Riviera Beach began enforcing the ordinance in July but it was ruled unconstitutional by Johnson, city spokeswoman Rose Anne Brown said.

Offenders were cited with a $150 fine for the first offense and $300 for the second offense, considered a misdemeanor. Brown estimates fewer than 20 people were caught with drooping pants since the ordinance was enacted.


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

Sorry, but I don't want the goverment telling me how to wear my pants or any other article of clothing. I would have shot it down too, every single time. And yes I employ a belt everyday.


----------



## gallantwsc1855 (Mar 14, 2009)

The hat thing pisses me off too, they made the hats go forward for a reason, to make you not look like a dumbass.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

LawMan3 said:


> This should be in the peeves thread, but I can't stand people that feel the need to wear their pants around their freaking knees. Nobody wants to see that. And to add to that...FIX YOUR CROOKED ASS HAT TOO


Some of us older guys need that advantage...


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

I see your point.....I do not think punishment should include jail time or be a misdemeanor. However, a civil fine, to me is ok. It has been my observation as a Police Officer that most shitbags have droopy pants where you can see ass cracks and/or underwear. Many times the reason the pants are drooping is because there is a weapon weighing the pants down. When I am off duty and with the family it affects my quality of life walking by people that dress like this. I don't want to see other guy's ass cracks and or boxer shorts. It's just not appropriate. Those who dress like this come across as lazy, SSI type thugs and reminds me of where our society has been heading. Again, civil fine is fine with me but not criminal..........



TrooperzSon said:


> Sorry, but I don't want the goverment telling me how to wear my pants or any other article of clothing. I would have shot it down too, every single time. And yes I employ a belt everyday.


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

excellent point



LawMan3 said:


> Let's just clear this up, though...Good looking females that let their bums hang out is FINE BY ME!
> 
> Examples:
> 
> ...


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

They walk like idiots too because their pants are not on right. When I used to work at a jail, we had a policy against it and I loved to enforce it. I would make these morons fix their pants in front of all the other inmates!


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*It's helped me a couple times when Mr Droopy Drawers tried to run and their pants fell to their ankles & they faceplanted all by themselves. Some things in life look stupid but makes my job so much easier. *


----------



## Hawk19 (Jan 9, 2009)

Hmm... Conflicted. On one hand, the droopy pants thing is dumb. However, do we really need more government, especially in this area? I think the existing laws about pubic indecency are alright.


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

HousingCop said:


> *It's helped me a couple times when Mr Droopy Drawers tried to run and their pants fell to their ankles & they faceplanted all by themselves. Some things in life look stupid but makes my job so much easier. *


I'm with HC on this one. The droopy pants even out the extra 30ish lbs we are wearing during a foot pursuit.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2009)

HousingCop said:


> *It's helped me a couple times when Mr Droopy Drawers tried to run and their pants fell to their ankles & they faceplanted all by themselves. Some things in life look stupid but makes my job so much easier. *


Remember back in the late 80's the sneakers that had lights that flashed when the person walked? They made foot chases at night so much easier.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2009)

Delta784 said:


> Remember back in the late 80's the sneakers that had lights that flashed when the person walked? They made foot chases at night so much easier.


I'm waiting for the day I get to chase a douche who has a pair of those 'roller skate' shoes on. My cell phone video camera will be at the low ready.


----------



## new guy (Sep 16, 2005)

I think it looks foolish but our Gov't. has more pressing issues on their plate. If they are indecently exposed, deal with it accordingly, if they are not, then put up with it. As others have mentioned, their are some advantages. I also miss the days when our urban youth found it stylish to keep their sneakers untied and would do a face plant or run out of their shoes whenever they tried to flee. The baggy pants is also one more descriptive quality that can be articulated in your report after conducting a stop based on a physical description of a suspect.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*It's the "broken windows" theory if you look at it correctly. What next for these droopy-assed oversized pants wearing morons? What's next on their anti-social fashion agenda? It's bad enough they wear these pants to emulate their old prison garb, but what foolishness will be next on the menu?*
*You walk in a mall and Joe Gangbanger has his drawers scraping the floor and your kids ask why..... you just tell them the truth..... very loudly. You call them out and they'll fold like a pair of 2's. They want to talk the talk but they rarely ever walk the walk. *


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

HousingCop said:


> *It's the "broken windows" theory if you look at it correctly. What next for these droopy-assed oversized pants wearing morons? What's next on their anti-social fashion agenda? It's bad enough they wear these pants to emulate their old prison garb, but what foolishness will be next on the menu?*
> *You walk in a mall and Joe Gangbanger has his drawers scraping the floor and your kids ask why..... you just tell them the truth..... very loudly. You call them out and they'll fold like a pair of 2's. They want to talk the talk but they rarely ever walk the walk. *


I'm not buying the broken windows theory, every gang banger and suburban kid is walking around with his ass hanging out.

With all of the other topics we have on this forum regarding small government, gun control, personal freedoms etc. etc. I find it hard to show support for this and not seem hypocritical.



Hawk19 said:


> Hmm... Conflicted. On one hand, the droopy pants thing is dumb. However, do we really need more government, especially in this area? I think the existing laws about *pubic* indecency are alright.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

It is nice to see someone try and run holding their pants up, they look like Erkle on crack.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

TrooperzSon said:


> I'm not buying the broken windows theory, every gang banger and suburban kid is walking around with his ass hanging out.
> With all of the other topics we have on this forum regarding small government, gun control, personal freedoms etc. etc. I find it hard to show support for this and not seem hypocritical.


*If they cracked down on these idiots who show off their underwear when it first became fashionable, it wouldn't be where it is today. That's the broken windows theory son. Fix the small things first before they become bigger and more unmanageable*

*Every gangbanger & suburban kid who wears their BVD's showing like a flag of honor deserves a size 11 on their backside. Maybe they should create a law where a shoe up their ass isn't a felony but a civic duty and reminder of good public order.*

*I hardly find where having to witness some jaggoff showing off his underwear & johnson in public coming under an individuals personal freedom. Maybe in that God forsaken malaria infested country they may have come from, but not mine.* *HC*


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

HousingCop said:


> *If they cracked down on these idiots who show off their underwear when it first became fashionable, it wouldn't be where it is today. That's the broken windows theory son. Fix the small things first before they become bigger and more unmanageable*
> 
> *Every gangbanger & suburban kid who wears their BVD's showing like a flag of honor deserves a size 11 on their backside. Maybe they should create a law where a shoe up their ass isn't a felony but a civic duty and reminder of good public order.*
> 
> *I hardly find where having to witness some jaggoff showing off his underwear & johnson in public coming under an individuals personal freedom. Maybe in that God forsaken malaria infested country they may have come from, but not mine.* *HC*


Got ya,I thought you were relating baggy pants to crime Which is why I brought up the well to do suburbanites who wear the same ridiculous outfits. Having your **** hanging out is one thing, citing someone cause you don't like their fashion is another imo.

Anyway I respect you guys opinions I just can't agree on this one.


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Mar 23, 2009)

Every time I see some clown with pant down or hat turned, there is this invisible sign saying "I LOOK STUPID".


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2009)

I think it is funny that once in cuffs they all of a sudden become concerned about their pants fallen down. I think the pants, hat sidways, and the hoodie on look retarded. But ( there always is a but), it is the next best thing to somone walking around with a sign stating, "Hey PO, take s second look at me! I'm probably not a productive citizen!"


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2009)

MSP75 said:


> I think it is funny that once in cuffs they all of a sudden become concerned about their pants fallen down.


I put the cuffs through the back belt loop; easy for them to hold their pants up.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

LawMan3 said:


> Let's just clear this up, though...Good looking females that let their bums hang out is FINE BY ME!
> 
> Examples:
> 
> ...


Just think of what those tramp stamps are going to look like in a few years. These two already look road hard and put away wet... Daddy must be proud...









Anyway, my personal favorites were always "Can you pull up my pants?" No! and "These aren't my pants" after a productive treasure hunt...

True story: My three year old pointed at a bandanna clad gangbanger at a restaurant one day and exclaimed "Look, it's a pirate!!!" We were cracking up so hard that we didn't even bother to correct her since he deserved no respect and was obviously looking for attention.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I see both sides of this argument. Does it look absurd? YES. Is it really worth government intervention? No, not really. Should it be tolerated? Probably not, but pressure from society and the constant reminder of how stupid they look might be more of a deterrent as opposed to making it a crime or even a civil infraction which only gives street cred.

And yes, it's fun to see them fall flat on their faces.

On a somewhat related note, I find it very amusing when girls where the hip hugger jeans and are CONSTANTLY pulling them up. REALLY? Are you KIDDING me? LMAO!

Oh, and BTW, those girls in the pictures should be ashamed of themselves, but at least those pants weren't falling down in public.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

TrooperzSon said:


> Got ya,I thought you were relating baggy pants to crime Which is why I brought up the well to do suburbanites who wear the same ridiculous outfits. Having your **** hanging out is one thing, citing someone cause you don't like their fashion is another imo.
> 
> Anyway I respect you guys opinions I just can't agree on this one.


I'm with you on this one. This is the place for informal social control, not for more laws.

You don't wanna see someone's boxer shorts? Tell them so. If you don't have the cojones to do so, stop complaining becuase it obviously doesn't bother you that much.

And if someone's johnson is hanging out, a law already exists for that.

If people want to walk around looking rediculous, let them do it. I'll have the satisfaction of knowing they're bound for the loser train in life...or a face plant into the macadum.


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

TrooperzSon said:


> I'm not buying the broken windows theory, every gang banger and suburban kid is walking around with his ass hanging out.


I totally agree with the "*broken windows theory*" on this one. On top of that, when my kids are older, if they wear their pants as such I will ensure that it ends after the first time. If they do it when they are 18 and don't listen to me they will have to live elsewhere. I am not raising my kids to be wanna be gangbangers. Tough love is hard to come by these days, but if we want to take back our society (it's been going downhill since the 1960's) it all starts at home at the dinner table. I disagree that "*every*" suburban and gangbanger kid wears their pants as such. Not true, many of my cousins etc have kids that are teenagers, were raised right, and dress respectfully. Stay safe.


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

SgtAndySipowicz said:


> I totally agree with the "brokenwindows theory" on this one. On top of that, when my kids are older, if they wear their pants as such I will ensure that it ends after the first time. If they do it when they are 18 and don't listen to me they will have to live elsewhere. *I am not raising my kids to be wanna be gangbangers. Tough love is hard to come by these days, but if we want to take back our society (it's been going downhill since the 1960's) it all starts at home at the dinner table*. I disagree that "every" suburban and gangbanger kid wears their pants as such. Not true, many of my cousins etc have kids that are teenagers, were raised right, and dress respectfully. Stay safe.


*I agree 110% . *Your talkign about responisble parenting, not the goverment parenting its citizens, which I think is what the indirect consequences of a law like the one mentioned in the article would be.

_just to clarify "every" was a hyperboyle my point was earlier it was mentioned as baggy pants being a trademark of gang members. My point was a majority of people around my age and younger from all areas wear this style, I shouldn't have exaggerated so much._


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

TrooperzSon said:


> _just to clarify "every" was a hyperboyle my point was earlier it was mentioned as baggy pants being a trademark of gang members. My point was a majority of people around my age and younger from all areas wear this style, I shouldn't have exaggerated so much._


Let's all take this food for thought: Just for the record, let's all remember this style came from drug dealers and other undesireables who dropped their pants in an effort to hide contraband and weapons from police pat frisks. Some others say it came from prisoners doing time who were not allowed to wear belts. Either way, the style emulates those who have ill-intentions; how am I to know if that person is an emulator or the real deal?

While I made my point that I don't think the gov't should be making this style illegal, when it comes to my job performance, I will indeed be slightly more suspicous of someone with their pants "sagged". Another consequence to the free will decision of dressing like a reject.


----------

